# Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD



## Locuza (1. August 2012)

*Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Nichts scheint bei AMD stehen zu bleiben und so dreht sich das Personal-Karussell immer weiter.  
 Wurde vor einigen Tagen bekannt gegeben, dass der Corporate Vice President for Business Development Bob Feldstein zu Nvidia wechseln wird, so ist seit heute bekannt das AMD wiederum Zuwachs an anderer Stelle bekommt.  

 Die Rede ist von Jim Keller (53), einem IT-Spezialisten der auf mehr als 30 Jahre IT Erfahrung zurückgreifen kann. 
 Jim Keller hatte schon früher für AMD gearbeitet und war wesentlich an der Entwicklung vom K7 (1998), K8 alias der Hammer (1999) und der Opteron-Reihe beteiligt. Außerdem gehört Keller ebenfalls zu den  Ersteller der Hypertransport Spezifikationen, einer sehr schnellen Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung.
 Nachdem er AMD verließ war er für Sibyte tätig, welche von Broadcom übernommen wurden, dort war er Chef Entwickler für skalierbare, MIPS basierende Netzwerkprozessoren.
 Kellers Reise ging 2004 weiter zu P.A. Semi, ein Unternehmen welches auf mobile low-power Prozessoren spezialisiert war. Dort schuf er, als Vize Präsident für Architektur, mit seinem Team die PWRficient-Serie, eine hoch modulare SoCs-Reihe mit 7 Watt Verbrauch und 2Ghz basierend auf der PowerPC-Architektur von IBM, womit das erste mal ein Prozessor auf Basis von PowerPC außerhalb der AIM ( Apple-IBM-Motorola ) Allianz entwickelt wurde.
 P.A. Semi wurde 2008 von Apple übernommen, woraufhin Keller  mehrere Generationen mobile ARM Prozessoren mitentwickelt hat, welche heute in Millionen von Apple Geräten zu finden sind.  
 Nebenbei ist es noch erwähnenswert, dass Jim Keller bei DEC früher noch für zwei Generationen Alpha-Prozessoren mitgewirkt hat.  

 Nun ist Jim Keller abermals bei AMD, als Chef Architekt für Prozessoren, wo er dem CTO Mark Papermaster unterstellt ist.  
 Seine Aufgaben werden nun die Entwicklung von Hochleistungsprozessoren und low-power Prozessoren sein.  


 *Quellen:*
 AMDs Pressemittleiung:


Spoiler



_- Industry Veteran Architected Several Generations of Popular Apple, Broadcom and AMD Processors -_​
SUNNYVALE, Calif. — August 1, 2012 — AMD (NYSE: AMD) announced today  that Jim Keller, 53, has joined the company as corporate vice president  and chief architect of AMD’s microprocessor cores, reporting to chief  technology officer and senior vice president of technology and  engineering Mark Papermaster. In this role, Keller will lead AMD’s  microprocessor core design efforts aligned with AMD’s ambidextrous strategy  with a focus on developing both high-performance and low-power  processor cores that will be the foundation of AMD’s future products.

“Jim is one of the most widely respected and sought-after innovators in  the industry and a very strong addition to our engineering team,” said  Papermaster. “He has contributed to processing innovations that have  delivered tremendous compute advances for millions of people all over  the world, and we expect that his innovative spirit, low-power design  expertise, creativity and drive for success will help us shape our  future and fuel our growth.”

Keller was most recently a director in the platform architecture group  at Apple focusing on mobile products, where he architected several  generations of mobile processors, including the chip families found in  millions of Apple iPads, iPhones, iPods and Apple TVs. Prior to Apple,  Keller was vice president of design for P.A. Semi, a fabless  semiconductor design firm specializing in low-power mobile processors  that was acquired by Apple in 2008. While there, he led the team  responsible for building a powerful networking System on a Chip (SoC)  and its integrated PowerPC processor. Keller previously worked at  SiByte® and Broadcom as chief architect for a line of scalable,  MIPS-based network processors that supported 1Gig networking interfaces,  PCI and other control functions. Before Broadcom, he spent several  years at AMD, playing an instrumental role on the design team  responsible for the groundbreaking AMD Athlon™ 64 and AMD Opteron™ 64  processors, which featured the world’s first native x86-64 bit  architecture.

Keller co-authored the widely adopted HyperTransport specification, as well as the innovative x86-64  processor instruction set, which is used around the world today in  hundreds of millions of desktop, notebook and server systems. Jim was a  corporate consulting engineer at DEC, and architected two generations of  Alpha processors during his tenure there. He holds a Bachelor of  Science degree in Electrical Engineering from Penn State University.

* About AMD*
AMD (NYSE: AMD) is a semiconductor design innovator leading the next era  of vivid digital experiences with its groundbreaking AMD Accelerated  Processing Units (APUs) that power a wide range of computing devices.  AMD’s server computing products are focused on driving industry-leading  cloud computing and virtualization environments. AMD’s superior graphics  technologies are found in a variety of solutions ranging from game  consoles, PCs to supercomputers. For more information, visit Grafikkarten, Prozessoren und Medienlösungen - AMD.


IT-Veteran Jim Keller wird AMDs

Jim Keller: AMD holt Apples Prozessor-Architekten - Golem.de

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PWRficient


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. August 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt von AMD dann mal wieder eine "Hammer" Architektur.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Aha, der Laden wird also doch noch nicht völlig dicht gemacht


----------



## Jens92 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

amd sollte nur noch grafikkarten machen das wars...die machen se ja immer top, aber cpu's bitte nicht mehr


----------



## cubbi223 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Jens92 schrieb:


> amd sollte nur noch grafikkarten machen das wars...die machen se ja immer top, aber cpu's bitte nicht mehr


 
Und dann hat Intel die x86 mark für sich alleine. sie ehöhen die Priese nach belieben, es fehlt der antrieb zu mehr Leistung ect.

Auch wenn AMD momentan nicht in Sachen CPU Leistung mit Intel gleichziehen kann hat Intel mit AMD immer noch einen Grund besser sein zu wollen.

Ich bin kein Fan Boy von einem Lager. habe hier zu hause 2 Gameing PC einen mit AMD Hardware (Bully und HD7970) unf nen Intel i72600k mit nvidia GTX 580 beide system tun das was wie sollen und das sehr gut.


----------



## Mashed (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Jens92 schrieb:


> amd sollte nur noch grafikkarten machen das wars...die machen se ja immer top, aber cpu's bitte nicht mehr



 Also los, AMD, stellt komplett auf Grafikkarten um. Der Experte hat schließlich gesprochen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Jens92 schrieb:


> amd sollte nur noch grafikkarten machen das wars...die machen se ja immer top, aber cpu's bitte nicht mehr


 
Lass mal stecken! ^^
Ich möchte nur zu gern meinen Athlon II X4 630  mit einen AMD Nachfolger beglücken doch dafür muss man den Mann erstmal seine Arbeit machen lassen um einen Ordentlichen Prozessor aus den Bulldozer macht, damit auchmal wirklich mehrleistung habe udn nicht nur paar kerne mehr.

PS: Man könnte ja nun auch nach deiner aussage auch sagen Intel solle nurnoch cpus ohne gpus fertigen den darin waren sie immer top, aber bei den gpu part faktisch nie.


----------



## Saguya (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Jens92 schrieb:


> amd sollte nur noch grafikkarten machen das wars...die machen se ja immer top, aber cpu's bitte nicht mehr



Klar, dann können sie Intel die x64 Lizenz entziehen und die dürfen keine 64Bit CPU mehr bauen  Konkurenz belebt das geschäft, und hält die preise stabil.
Des halb dein Post


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Na hoffentlich mistet der mal ein bisschen die Entwicklungsabteilung bei AMD aus, damit es endlich mal wieder wirklich konkurrenzfähige CPUs von AMD gibt. Die Bullis und Phenoms, bzw. die APUs sind ja schön und gut, aber gegen Intel hat man einfach in zu vielen Punkten das Nachsehen. Allein schon die Stromaufnahme ist eine große Baustelle bei AMD, was man an den Bullis ja sehr gut sieht. 

Ein Shrinkt auf 22nm würden den Bullis bzw. Piledrivern sicher gut tun. Ansonsten sollte sich AMD eher darauf konzentrieren, die BD-Architektur von Grund auf zu überarbeiten und deren Leistung und Effizienz verbessern, damit man am Ende wieder sowas wie den "Hammer" in petto hat. Die Bulldozer kann man ja weiterhin in kleinen Schritten immer wieder aktualisieren bzw. shrinken, damit man für die Zeit bis zum neuen "Hammer" etwas verkaufen kann und Intel keine Narrenfreiheit hat. Wäre schon, wenn AMD das so hinbekommen würde.


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2012)

momentan aber eine eher dürftige konkurenz


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ein Shrinkt auf 22nm würden den Bullis bzw. Piledrivern sicher gut tun.


 
Tja, die einzige laufende 22nm-Fertigung hat Intel... meinst du wenn AMDs Chefs freundlich fragen, wird Intel ihre CPUs fertigen?


----------



## Locuza (1. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Seeefe schrieb:


> momentan aber eine eher dürftige konkurenz


Was wohl auf der CPU-Seite auch so bleiben wird und in Zukunft vielleicht sogar auf der GPU-Seite. 
Bei den erfolgreichen Jahren von AMD  waren Prozessoren noch nicht so komplex wie heute, Optimierungen und  intelligente Ideen waren einfacher zu finden und haben mehr  bewirkt. Intel hatte eine relativ schwache CPU-Generation hingelegt und  war auch noch nicht in der Position, in welcher es heute ist. 
Intel ist gerade ein Mörder-Gigant, hat einen zeitlichen Fab-Vorteil von  mindestens 3 Jahren und Trigate, welches bei der Konkurrenz erst ab 16?  nm ansteht und bisher nur Top-CPUs entwickelt.
Wie kann AMD da jemals mehr konkurrenzfähig sein, als dürftig?


----------



## Nearfreak (2. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Locuza schrieb:


> Was wohl auf der CPU-Seite auch so bleiben wird und in Zukunft vielleicht sogar auf der GPU-Seite.
> Bei den erfolgreichen Jahren von AMD  waren Prozessoren noch nicht so komplex wie heute, Optimierungen und  intelligente Ideen waren einfacher zu finden und haben mehr  bewirkt. Intel hatte eine relativ schwache CPU-Generation hingelegt und  war auch noch nicht in der Position, in welcher es heute ist.
> Intel ist gerade ein Mörder-Gigant, hat einen zeitlichen Fab-Vorteil von  mindestens 3 Jahren und Trigate, welches bei der Konkurrenz erst ab 16?  nm ansteht und bisher nur Top-CPUs entwickelt.
> Wie kann AMD da jemals mehr konkurrenzfähig sein, als dürftig?



Auf GPU-Seite ,hab ich mich da verhoert?


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> PS: Man könnte ja nun auch nach deiner aussage auch sagen Intel solle nurnoch cpus ohne gpus fertigen den darin waren sie immer top, aber bei den gpu part faktisch nie.


 
Das würde auch wenigstens sinn ergeben. Obwohl, seit wann ist Intel Marktführer bei den Grafikchips? 

@Topic: bis ein von ihm entwickelter Chip es bis auf den Markt schaffen wird vergehen erstmal etwa 3 jahre. Vor dem Excravator wird da wohl definitv nix von ihm kommen, höchstens ein paar funktionen aber kein ganzes Chipdesign


----------



## Locuza (2. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Nearfreak schrieb:


> Auf GPU-Seite ,hab ich mich da verhoert?


Oder Zukunft überlesen? 
Intel ist der mächtigste Mikrochiphersteller, es ist für Intel von allen am leichtesten auf zu holen und zu überholen. 
Intel bohrt seine GPUs ziemlich auf und langfristig gesehen könnte, basierend auf Projekt Larrabee, in der Zukunft eine integrierte oder dedizierte GPU entstehen, welche es mit den Chips von AMD und Nvidia aufnehmen kann. Wenn man eine ganzen Node Vorteil und Milliarden hinter dem Rücken hat, dann ist das alles andere als unmöglich für Intel. 



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> @Topic: bis ein von ihm entwickelter Chip es bis auf den Markt schaffen wird vergehen erstmal etwa 3 jahre. Vor dem Excravator wird da wohl definitv nix von ihm kommen, höchstens ein paar funktionen aber kein ganzes Chipdesign


Wann kam wohl das letzte ganze Chipdesign von einen einzigem Mann auf dem Markt? 
Schon klar was du meinst, nennen wir es lieber "guten Einfluss".


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

AMD wird immer CPUs fertigen, dass ist auch im Interesse Intels, sonst gibs nämlich von der amerikanischen Kartellbehörde was auf die Mütze


----------



## 10203040 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Jens92 schrieb:


> amd sollte nur noch grafikkarten machen das wars...die machen se ja immer top, aber cpu's bitte nicht mehr


 
Ich hab möchte aber immoment mein Board behalten.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Saguya schrieb:


> Klar, dann können sie Intel die x64 Lizenz entziehen und die dürfen keine 64Bit CPU mehr bauen  Konkurenz belebt das geschäft, und hält die preise stabil.
> Des halb dein Post


 
AMD könnte Intel nicht ohne weiteres die Lizenz entziehen, denn es gibt zwischen beiden Firmen ein Patentabkommen:

"Intel erhält seit 1976 vierteljährlich Patentgebühren für X86-Prozessoren von AMD. Durch ein Cross-Licensing-Abkommen von 2001 darf Intel die patentrechtlich geschützte AMD64-Mikroarchitektur nutzen. *Im Gegenzug dazu darf AMD neuere Intel-Technologien nutzen.*"


----------



## Perry (3. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Langfristig sicherlich sehr Reizvoll für AMD und macht auch Hoffnung, aber kurzfristig wird er keinen neuen Prozessor aus dem Hut zaubern der es plötzlich mit Sandy Bridge aufnehmen kann oder gar mit Ivy Bridge, das dauert einfach seine Zeit. Den Nachteil bei der Fertigung hat man ja inzwischen ausgelagert in Global Foundries, aber wenn die oder andere Auftragsfertiger wie TSMC oder UMC keine CPU geeignete Fertigungstechnik anbieten die in Strukturgröße, Abschirmung u.s.w. mit Intel mithalten kann wird es für AMD schwierig jemals wieder Anschluss zu finden. Meine Architektur muss schon irrsinnig toll sein um damit ein zwei Generationen Fertigungstechnik zu überbrücken, von den Kosten durch den größeren Die mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MG42 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> AMD könnte Intel nicht ohne weiteres die Lizenz entziehen, denn es gibt zwischen beiden Firmen ein Patentabkommen:
> 
> "Intel erhält seit 1976 vierteljährlich Patentgebühren für X86-Prozessoren von AMD. Durch ein Cross-Licensing-Abkommen von 2001 darf Intel die patentrechtlich geschützte AMD64-Mikroarchitektur nutzen. *Im Gegenzug dazu darf AMD neuere Intel-Technologien nutzen.*"


 
Welche neue Intel Technologien darf AMD nutzen? Seinerzeit war der "Tausch" von AMD64(x86) gegen SSE2. Seitdem haben doch beide von derselben Basis aus voneinander "weg-erweitert".


----------



## ravenhearth (3. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



MG42 schrieb:


> Welche neue Intel Technologien darf AMD nutzen? Seinerzeit war der "Tausch" von AMD64(x86) gegen SSE2. Seitdem haben doch beide von derselben Basis aus voneinander "weg-erweitert".


 Das ist aber alt. Mittlerweile unterstützen die AMD-CPUs SSE4, während AMDs SSE5-Versuch gescheitert ist. Außerdem gibt es AES und AVX, welche ebenfalls beide unterstützen, bald kommt noch AVX2 hinzu. Die einzigen Befehlssatzerweiterungen, die Intel (noch?) nicht unterstützt, sind afaik XOP, FMA3/4 und F16C, also diejenigen, die aus AMDs gescheiterter SSE5-Implementierung übrig geblieben sind. Somit ist der Unterschied überhaupt nicht so groß.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Tja, die einzige laufende 22nm-Fertigung hat Intel... meinst du wenn AMDs Chefs freundlich fragen, wird Intel ihre CPUs fertigen?


 
Naja, dann sollte AMD eben mal ein bisschen Kohle auf den Tisch legen und von Intel das Know-How kaufen. Oder bei Global Foundries macht man plötzlich ganz große Fortschritte und kann auch eine 22nm-Fertigung vorweisen. 

AMDs Ziel sollte es sein, bis in vier, fünf Jahren mit Intel wieder auf Augenhöhe zu stehen, was die Leistung der CPUs angeht. Bis dahin sollte man eben die vorhandene Architektur so gut es geht optimieren, damit man was zum Verkaufen hat^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Intel wird vermutlich für kein Geld der Welt seine Fertigungstechnologie rausrücken, da müssten die Ölscheichs hinter AMD Intel gleich ganz kaufen


----------



## Grasrauch (3. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

na dann wird doch alles gut ...
wer weiss wie lange auf den eingeredet wurde 
und in der not kommen meist auch noch die besten ideen , wie war das nochmal ...Phenom I -(aua) ...
erst als daran noch geschliffen ,gefeilt und poliert und phenom II wurde ,haben den auch viele gekauft (AMD sprach von 10-15% mehr leistung ?!oder ?)
mal sehen ob da richtige phenom II nachkommen noch enstehen .


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Das Patentabkommen ist leider nur zum Teil veröffentlicht wurden, es wurden nicht alle Technologien im einzelnen ans Licht gebracht. Fest steht, es gibt ein Abkommen an dem beide Seiten festhalten. Intel entwickelt in eine andere Richtung wie AMD und beide haben ihre Erfolge - wenn auch in anderen Sektoren.

Ich vermute mal, das AMD bald nur noch im Serverbereich und in Richtung APU weiter Produziert, den Bulli für den Desktopbereich werden sie nur am Rande weiterentwickeln. Intel wird sicher wie gehabt auch in Zukunft sehr stark im Desktopbereich vertreten sein, ebenso im Serverbereich. So verschiebt sich der Konkurrenzkampf ebenfalls auf den Serverbereich. Da wird der Herr Keller auch keine Wunder vollbringen können...


----------



## Grasrauch (4. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Das Patentabkommen ist leider nur zum Teil veröffentlicht wurden, es wurden nicht alle Technologien im einzelnen ans Licht gebracht. Fest steht, es gibt ein Abkommen an dem beide Seiten festhalten. Intel entwickelt in eine andere Richtung wie AMD und beide haben ihre Erfolge - wenn auch in anderen Sektoren.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, das AMD bald nur noch im Serverbereich und in Richtung APU weiter Produziert, den Bulli für den Desktopbereich werden sie nur am Rande weiterentwickeln. Intel wird sicher wie gehabt auch in Zukunft sehr stark im Desktopbereich vertreten sein, ebenso im Serverbereich. So verschiebt sich der Konkurrenzkampf ebenfalls auf den Serverbereich. Da wird der Herr Keller auch keine Wunder vollbringen können...


 

das könnte so kommen ,da wird viel in die APU entwicklung investiert ,und das ist gut .
denn zum schreiben und surfen braucht man auch kein bulli 
und im serverbereich wird das geld verdient - und viel für den desktopbereich dazugelernt ...
die wahre konkurrez , denke ich liegt in der zukunft bei der ARM architektur (linux/windows 8 ?)und da möchte man sich behaupten .


----------



## Fireb0ng (4. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

AMD hat damals den fehler gemacht die 64Bit frei zu geben. Ich denke Intel hätte es damit dann um einiges mehr sich den Kopf zerbrechen müssen im 64Bit Zeitalter.
Ich hoffe das AMD mal wieder ein hammer teil raus jagt.

Mein nächstes Sys soll wenn die Leistung stimmt mal komplett aus AMD bestehen


----------



## ravenhearth (4. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> [...] Ich vermute mal, das AMD bald nur noch im Serverbereich und in Richtung APU weiter Produziert, den Bulli für den Desktopbereich werden sie nur am Rande weiterentwickeln. [...]


Das brauchst du nicht nur vermuten, das ist Realität Auf dem diesjährigen Financial Analyst Day hat AMD die Strategie breit ausgerollt und die Ausrichtung erläutert. Somit sei die Zukunft die Cloud, welche man von zwei Seiten aus bedienen will: An erster Stelle stehen die APUs für den normalen Konsumenten, gefolgt von den Server-CPUs. Die Desktop-CPUs werden einfach aus dem Server-Segment heraus bedient, ist jetzt schon nicht anders. Lediglich die Grafikkarten nehmen noch eine Sonderposition ein, hier wirds auch weiterhin schnelle Desktop-Modelle geben.
Es könnt auch sein, dass ich dich falsch verstanden hab und du meinst, dass AMD gar keine Desktop-CPUs mehr produziert. Aber ich denke, man wird auf jeden Fall noch das Geld mitnehmen wollen, indem man die Server-Dies als Desktop-CPUs verkauft.



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> AMD hat damals den fehler gemacht die 64Bit frei  zu geben. Ich denke Intel hätte es damit dann um einiges mehr sich den  Kopf zerbrechen müssen im 64Bit Zeitalter.
> Ich hoffe das AMD mal wieder ein hammer teil raus jagt.
> 
> Mein nächstes Sys soll wenn die Leistung stimmt mal komplett aus AMD bestehen


 
Du musst aber bedenken, dass AMD auch die Technologien von Intel gebraucht hat. Außerdem hat der Core 2 die 64 Bit-Erweiterung doch erst richtig "salonfähig" gemacht, nicht nur weil er ein richtig guter Prozessor war (das war der Athlon 64 vorher ja auch), sondern auch weil schlicht Intel dahinter stand und fast zur gleichen Zeit ein passendes Betriebssystem erschienen ist. XP 64 Bit war mMn kaum zu gebrauchen, auch aufgrund der Treiber. Das war afaik noch nicht mal n "richtiges" XP, sondern eigentlich eine Server-Variante. Erst Vista 64 war das bessere 64 Bit-OS, aber im Großen und Ganzen nicht erfolgreich, wie jeder weiß. Wirklich verbreitet wurde 64 Bit ja erst mit Windows 7, auch weils da endlich großflächig gute 64 Bit-Treiber gab.
Ansonsten denke ich, dass die erste Architektur, die Jim Keller stark beeinflussen kann, die Excavator in 2015 und 20nm ist. Bzw. zur selben Zeit dann auch ein eventueller Jaguar-Nachfolger in 20nm.

MfG


----------



## Grasrauch (4. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

wenn du stromüberschuss in haus hast , haben sie da was ....
wäre nicht schlecht wenn zwischendurch mal ein achtungszeichen kommt, so wie der z.b.x6 1090T , und so schlecht ist der heute auch noch nicht ....
oder eine APU in den nächsten generationen , der einen intel I xxxx verprügelt weil er mit seinen 2048 readon kernen mitrechnet und die "echten " noch dabei schlafen gehen mittels zero core ...achja ... auf jeden fall bleibt es spannend


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Grasrauch schrieb:


> wenn du stromüberschuss in haus hast , haben sie da was ....
> wäre nicht schlecht wenn zwischendurch mal ein achtungszeichen kommt, so wie der z.b.x6 1090T , und so schlecht ist der heute auch noch nicht ....


 
Das ist ja das grosse Problem bei AMD. Nicht nur das sie in Sachen Leistung den Intel-CPUs hinterherhinken, sie bekommen den Stromverbrauch bzw. die Watt nicht wirklich in den Griff. Diese Tatsache, bei weniger / gleicher Leistung mehr (doppelt so viel) Watt zu benödigen, hält sicher den einen oder anderen ab eine CPU von AMD zu kaufen.
Der Phenom II x6 ist ein wirklich gelungener Prozessor, darauf hätte AMD aufbauen und den weiterendwickeln sollen ( z.B. Phenom II x8 o.ä.). Aber nein, sie bringen den Bulli der soviel Watt benötigt wie meine kleine Küchenmaschine und dazu keine wirkliche Desktop-CPU ist. Bei den Grafikkarten kann man AMD nichts nachreden, die Serverchips und APUs sind auch recht gut - aber im Desktopsegment ...


----------



## Locuza (4. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das grosse Problem bei AMD. Nicht nur das sie in Sachen Leistung den Intel-CPUs hinterherhinken, sie bekommen den Stromverbrauch bzw. die Watt nicht wirklich in den Griff. Diese Tatsache, bei weniger / gleicher Leistung mehr (doppelt so viel) Watt zu benödigen, hält sicher den einen oder anderen ab eine CPU von AMD zu kaufen.
> Der Phenom II x6 ist ein wirklich gelungener Prozessor, darauf hätte AMD aufbauen und den weiterendwickeln sollen ( z.B. Phenom II x8 o.ä.). Aber nein, sie bringen den Bulli der soviel Watt benötigt wie meine kleine Küchenmaschine und dazu keine wirkliche Desktop-CPU ist. Bei den Grafikkarten kann man AMD nichts nachreden, die Serverchips und APUs sind auch recht gut - aber im Desktopsegment ...


 8 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch sind jetzt keine dramatische Verschlechterung zum Phenom II X6. 
Das AMD beim Lastverbrauch stehen geblieben ist, ist natürlich keine tolle Leistung, wo die Leistung ja kaum gestiegen ist und besonders bei einigen Games  ziemlich schlechte Min FPS ausspuckt. Problematisch ist auch der 32nm Prozess, der schön geleaked hat und wo auch der Llano Prozessor keine super Figur hinterlassen konnte, obwohl er beinahe nur ein Port vom 45nm Design war. 
Thuban konnte im Vergleich zum Bulldozer auch ULK genießen. 
Den Phenom weiter zu entwickeln wäre sicher auch eine Option gewesen, aber so Was-Wäre-Wenn-Szenarien sind schwer zu beurteilen, vor allem da ULK bei 32nm noch nicht stabil genug ist, man den Phenom noch zusätzliche Befehlssätze spendiert hätte müssen, was auch nur durch gewisse Umbauten realisiert hätte werden können und andere Technologien hätte implantieren sollen, um weiterhin Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. 
Bulldozer ist genau so wie der K10 ein Server-Design.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Locuza schrieb:


> 8 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch sind jetzt keine dramatische Verschlechterung zum Phenom II X6.


 
Ne, aber im gegensatz zum bsw. Intel I5 3570k mit einer TDP von gerade mal 77W bei etwas mehr Leistung, ist das schon ordentlich. Auf dauer nuckelt der Bulli schon ein paar € mehr aus der Steckdose, für mich kein großer Fortschritt!
Die Sache mit den Modulen mag ja nicht Grundverkehrt sein, allerdings hätte ich nach so vielen Jahren Entwicklungszeit etwas mehr erwartet. Die nächste Generation des Bulli wird wohl 10 - 15% mehr Leistung haben, aber in Sachen TDP wird sich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Locuza (4. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ne, aber im gegensatz zum bsw. Intel I5 3570k mit einer TDP von gerade mal 77W bei etwas mehr Leistung, ist das schon ordentlich. Auf dauer nuckelt der Bulli schon ein paar € mehr aus der Steckdose, für mich kein großer Fortschritt!
> Die Sache mit den Modulen mag ja nicht Grundverkehrt sein, allerdings hätte ich nach so vielen Jahren Entwicklungszeit etwas mehr erwartet. Die nächste Generation des Bulli wird wohl 10 - 15% mehr Leistung haben, aber in Sachen TDP wird sich nicht viel ändern.


 Nun ja, du hast den X6 als gelungen Prozessor bezeichnet und grob betrachtet, schenken sich beide CPUs sowohl bei der Leistungsaufnahme, als auch bei der Leistung nicht viel ( Durchschnittlich ). 
Fortschrittlich ist der Lastverbrauch natürlich nicht (tick schlechter, Leistung gleich, trotz 32nm oder gerade wegen), aber man sollte bis dato auch nicht alles auf den Bulli schieben, da auch die 32nm Fertigung von GF nicht so optimiert ist wie von Intel. 
Natürlich ist der Großteil Bullis Schuld, dass liegt aber auch daran, dass der Prozessor eher einem Alpha- oder Beta-Produkt ähnelt. 
Der Intel I5 3570k ist ja auch fairer Vergleich. Kam einige Monate später auf den Markt und fußt auf 22nm + Trigate und kommt von einem Hersteller der im Monat wohl mehr verdient, als AMD im Jahr. 
Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis das AMD niemals an Intel heran kommen wird, man muss sich damit abfinden, dass AMDs Prozessoren einfach schlechter sind.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Ja der Vergleich hinkt etwas, aber Tatsache ist doch dass AMD ewig gebraucht hat bis der Bulli Marktreif war. Der X6 ist für die damalige Zeit, also als er erschien ein wirklich guter Prozessor gewesen (ist es immernoch) und konnte es mit einigen Intel-CPUs aufnehmen. Dann kommt der Bulli auf den Markt und ist nicht viel schneller bzw. besser, d.h. für mich kein Fortschritt. Abgesehen von einigen neuen Futures bietet er kaum Vorteile gegenüber des X6. AMD verdient sicher weniger Geld wie Intel, aber Innerhalb der Entwicklungsphase des Bulli sind da sicher nicht nur ein paar Dollar geflossen. Wie man es auch dreht, im Desktopbereich sehe ich für AMD keine Chance mehr und daran wird Jim Keller nichts ändern können.


----------



## ravenhearth (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Für das APU-Segment war Bulldozer dennoch die richtige Entscheidung. Man sehe sich nur die mobilen Trinitys an.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



ravenhearth schrieb:


> Für das APU-Segment war Bulldozer dennoch die richtige Entscheidung. Man sehe sich nur die mobilen Trinitys an.


 
Man sehe sich deren Single-Thread Performance an und stelle fest: Immer noch schlechter als Llano


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ja der Vergleich hinkt etwas, aber Tatsache ist doch dass AMD ewig gebraucht hat bis der Bulli Marktreif war. Der X6 ist für die damalige Zeit, also als er erschien ein wirklich guter Prozessor gewesen (ist es immernoch) und konnte es mit einigen Intel-CPUs aufnehmen. Dann kommt der Bulli auf den Markt und ist nicht viel schneller bzw. besser, d.h. für mich kein Fortschritt. Abgesehen von einigen neuen Futures bietet er kaum Vorteile gegenüber des X6. AMD verdient sicher weniger Geld wie Intel, aber Innerhalb der Entwicklungsphase des Bulli sind da sicher nicht nur ein paar Dollar geflossen. Wie man es auch dreht, im Desktopbereich sehe ich für AMD keine Chance mehr und daran wird Jim Keller nichts ändern können.



Naja, die Phenom 2 X6 Reihe war jetzt aber auch nicht so pralle im Vergleich zu Intel. Wenigstens war sie nicht so ueberteuert wie die Bulldozer Reihe jetzt.


----------



## ravenhearth (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Man sehe sich deren Single-Thread Performance an und stelle fest: Immer noch schlechter als Llano


 Das ist so nicht richtig. Die Single-Thread-Performance der mobilen Trinity-APUs ist afair sogar höher, bedingt durch den höheren Takt.
http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5831/46660.png


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



thysol schrieb:


> Naja, die Phenom 2 X6 Reihe war jetzt aber auch nicht so pralle im Vergleich zu Intel. Wenigstens war sie nicht so ueberteuert wie die Bulldozer Reihe jetzt.



Ja, schon richtig, aber da hast Du noch Fortschritte gesehen und die X6 hatten noch einigen Intel-CPUs etwas entgegenzusetzen. Der PhII X6 1100T war z.B. ein gelungener "Gamerprozessor" mit Potential nach oben, was man vom Bulli nun nicht gerade behaupten kann. Mit der PhenomII-Reihe hatte AMD auch noch guten Absatz im Desktopsegment. 
Aufgrund der guten PhenomII wollte auch ich den Bulli haben, denn 8 Kerne (4 Module) und Jahrelange entwicklung muss doch ein super Produkt ergeben (dachte ich). Ein AM3+ Board hatte ich mir schon Zugelegt, dann kam die bittere Enttäuschung und ich habe AMD entgültig Good Bye gesagt...

Wie auch immer, mich hat AMD als Kunden verloren und ebenso viele andere. Ich glaube nicht daran dass Jim Keller jetzt alles wieder ins Lot bringt und das Ruter rumreist, er kann nur noch Schadensbegrenzung machen. Jetzt werden sicher wieder einige auf mich einhämmern, aber so ist nunmal die Realität.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



ravenhearth schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Die Single-Thread-Performance der mobilen Trinity-APUs ist afair sogar höher, bedingt durch den höheren Takt.
> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5831/46660.png


 
Gut, dann die IPC


----------



## ravenhearth (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gut, dann die IPC


 Da hast du allerdings recht. Nichtsdestotrotz ist Trinity schneller und effizienter als Llano


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



ravenhearth schrieb:


> Da hast du allerdings recht. Nichtsdestotrotz ist Trinity schneller und effizienter als Llano


 
Ja, aber leider nicht genug um wirklich konkurrieren zu können mit Intels Brückenbauten.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ja, schon richtig, aber da hast Du noch Fortschritte gesehen und die X6 hatten noch einigen Intel-CPUs etwas entgegenzusetzen. Der PhII X6 1100T war z.B. ein gelungener "Gamerprozessor" mit Potential nach oben, was man vom Bulli nun nicht gerade behaupten kann.



Naja, der Phenom 2 X6 1100T erschien aber nur einen Monat bevor Sandy Bridge rauskam. Und Sandy Bridge war dann zweifelsfrei die bessere Alternative fuer Gamer. Aber bevor Sandy Bridge erschien war die Phenom 2 X6 Reihe eigentlich keine schlechte Wahl, da hast du recht.


----------



## ravenhearth (5. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, aber leider nicht genug um wirklich konkurrieren zu können mit Intels Brückenbauten.


 Eigentlich schon (bezogen aufs Mobilsegment). Zwar nicht bei der absoluten CPU-Performance, die bei den großen "Brechern" von Intel natürlich viel höher liegt, aber in der derselben TDP-Klasse (35W) schon. Auch hier liefert man nicht die beste CPU-Leistung, aber ein sehr rundes Gesamtpaket mit einer gutklassigen CPU-Leistung, vergleichsweise viel Grafikleistung und einer guten Akkulaufzeit zu einem recht günstigen Preis. Das Problem ist aber - da hast du recht - der Bereich darüber und der Desktopmarkt. Außerdem hat Intel bereits Ivy Bridge.
Ich bin kein Fanboy, sondern versuche die Sache neutral zu sehen. Natürlich ist Intel stark im Vorteil, aber auch AMD hat einige vollkommen konkurrenzfähige Produkte. Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Notebooks viel zu schlecht


----------



## loltheripper (6. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Beim ersten überfliegen der übschrift hab ich was von "AMD kommt aus dem Keller zurück" gelesen 
Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass der Herr Keller mal die Watt die aus meiner Steckdose in den PC laufen einschränken kann.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



ravenhearth schrieb:


> [...] AMD hat einige vollkommen konkurrenzfähige Produkte. Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Notebooks viel zu schlecht.


Genau hier liegt das Problem: Der FX macht es sich im Desktop-Segment selbst schwer, Trinity hingegen gefällt im mobilen Bereich - aber ohne gute Umsetzungen in Form entsprechender Notebooks wird's nichts. Wo ist ein Zenbook Prime mit ULV-Trinity? Würde ich der i5/i7-Version vorziehen, aber man kann ja froh sein, wenn man überhaupt ein 11,6er Gerät mit ULV-Trinity findet ... es gibt nämlich keines (was mir bekannt wäre). Da bringen auch konkurrenzfähige Produkte nichts. Schade.


----------



## Locuza (6. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ja, schon richtig, aber da hast Du noch Fortschritte gesehen und die X6 hatten noch einigen Intel-CPUs etwas entgegenzusetzen. Der PhII X6 1100T war z.B. ein gelungener "Gamerprozessor" mit Potential nach oben, was man vom Bulli nun nicht gerade behaupten kann. Mit der PhenomII-Reihe hatte AMD auch noch guten Absatz im Desktopsegment.
> Aufgrund der guten PhenomII wollte auch ich den Bulli haben, denn 8 Kerne (4 Module) und Jahrelange entwicklung muss doch ein super Produkt ergeben (dachte ich). Ein AM3+ Board hatte ich mir schon Zugelegt, dann kam die bittere Enttäuschung und ich habe AMD entgültig Good Bye gesagt...
> 
> Wie auch immer, mich hat AMD als Kunden verloren und ebenso viele andere. Ich glaube nicht daran dass Jim Keller jetzt alles wieder ins Lot bringt und das Ruter rumreist, er kann nur noch Schadensbegrenzung machen. Jetzt werden sicher wieder einige auf mich einhämmern, aber so ist nunmal die Realität.


Gerade der Thuban hatte wenig Potential nach oben und besonders der Bulldozer hat sehr viel Potential nach oben 
Vom Bulldozer waren sicher die meisten sehr enttäuscht, aber man sieht ja die aktuelle Form davon ist nicht gerade als "fertiger Prozessor" an zu sehen. Jim Keller wird einfach eine besondere Herausforderung gesehen haben, ansonsten müsste der gar nicht zu AMD wechseln, aber aufgrund seiner unglaublichen Erfahrung denke ich eher, dass er vorhat im low-power Segment AMD voran zu bringen, weil genau dort kann AMD noch konkurrenzfähig sein. Immerhin wäre es egal, ob Phenom oder Bulldozer, es wäre alles Schadensbegrenzung in Relation zu Intel.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gut, dann die IPC


Was uns allen so am A vorbei geht, solange die Performance besser ist, besonders die Performance pro Watt. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, aber leider nicht genug um wirklich konkurrieren zu können mit Intels Brückenbauten.


Aber wie ein Poster danach gesagt hat, es sollte eher genug sein, um ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt anbieten zu können. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt das Problem: Der FX macht es sich im Desktop-Segment selbst schwer, Trinity hingegen gefällt im mobilen Bereich - aber ohne gute Umsetzungen in Form entsprechender Notebooks wird's nichts. Wo ist ein Zenbook Prime mit ULV-Trinity? Würde ich der i5/i7-Version vorziehen, aber man kann ja froh sein, wenn man überhaupt ein 11,6er Gerät mit ULV-Trinity findet ... es gibt nämlich keines (was mir bekannt wäre). Da bringen auch konkurrenzfähige Produkte nichts. Schade.


Kann Trinity überhaupt mit Ivy-Bridge im ULV-Bereich mithalten? Ich finde gerade da ist Intel sehr spannend aufgestellt, weil sie verwenden ja durchgehend die HD4000, welche über 700Mhz Turbo hat, soweit ich mich erinnern kann? 
Wie fein der bei 17 Watt agieren kann und wie Trinity ULV dagegen aussieht, dass wäre mal einem Test würdig


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

CPU-seitig hat Trinity im 17W-Bereich keine Chance, GPU-seitig wird es knapp ... dafür hat man den Treiber-Vorteil auf der Haben-Seite.


----------



## Locuza (6. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> CPU-seitig hat Trinity im 17W-Bereich keine Chance, GPU-seitig wird es knapp ... dafür hat man den Treiber-Vorteil auf der Haben-Seite.


 In wie fern ist das eine Haben-Seite? Kann ich mit 17 Watt überhaupt etwas anfangen, wo sich bessere Treiber rentieren würden oder überhaupt bemerkbar wären?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Da ist erst mal die reine Kompatibilität, dann kommt OCL noch dazu (CPU + GPU parallel). Das ist zB für unterwegs bei simpler Bildbearbeitung durchaus ein Argument, was für mich wichtig ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



ravenhearth schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon (bezogen aufs Mobilsegment). Zwar nicht bei der absoluten CPU-Performance, die bei den großen "Brechern" von Intel natürlich viel höher liegt, aber in der derselben TDP-Klasse (35W) schon. Auch hier liefert man nicht die beste CPU-Leistung, aber ein sehr rundes Gesamtpaket mit einer gutklassigen CPU-Leistung, vergleichsweise viel Grafikleistung und einer guten Akkulaufzeit zu einem recht günstigen Preis. Das Problem ist aber - da hast du recht - der Bereich darüber und der Desktopmarkt. Außerdem hat Intel bereits Ivy Bridge.
> Ich bin kein Fanboy, sondern versuche die Sache neutral zu sehen. Natürlich ist Intel stark im Vorteil, aber auch AMD hat einige vollkommen konkurrenzfähige Produkte. Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Notebooks viel zu schlecht


 
Ich würde auch sofort ein ein kleines feines Trinity-Notebook (oder Ultrabook, um die Intel-Nomenklatur dafür zu bemühen) mit vergleichbarer Akkulaufzeit etc. einem Intel-Gerät vorziehen. Aber das Angebot an A10-Notebooks ist wirklich beinahe nichtexistent und drunter wird die CPU-Leistung schon knapp. Und dann haben die Teile alle diese völlig unnötige 7670m an Bord, die zu nichts nützt außer die Akkulaufzeit zu verkürzen. Aber keine SSD an Bord!  Dafür gehören die Notebookhersteller echt mal gehauen


----------



## thysol (6. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist erst mal die reine Kompatibilität, dann kommt OCL noch dazu (CPU + GPU parallel). Das ist zB für unterwegs bei simpler Bildbearbeitung durchaus ein Argument, was für mich wichtig ist.



Die HD 4000 unterstuetzt auch OpenCL, momentan aber leider nur unter Windows.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Du kannst aber nicht zugleich die CPU nutzen iirc.


----------



## Locuza (7. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht zugleich die CPU nutzen iirc.


Marc, gibt es überhaupt einen Algorithmus der von OpenCL beschleunigt werden würde, so dass sich das lohnt und der AMD Treiber als Vorteil genannt werden könnte? Ich habe doch starke Zweifel dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Ich finde zB Musemage ein interessantes Beispiel, da hier im Falle einer APU oder AMD-CPU plus AMD-GPU durchweg die CPU (mit)rechnet. Ist natürlich derzeit noch eine Nische, aber diese dürfte wachsen. So was wie Luxmark ist natürlich mehr Theorie.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst aber nicht zugleich die CPU nutzen iirc.



Was, echt? Weil technisch sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*

Ich meine, der OCL-Treiber spricht bei IVB nicht zugleich CPU und iGPU an, müsste aber noch mal nachschauen.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2012)

*AW: Jim Keller kehrt zurück zu AMD*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich meine, der OCL-Treiber spricht bei IVB nicht zugleich CPU und iGPU an, müsste aber noch mal nachschauen.


 
Häh? Aber Intel CPUs haben doch einen seperaten OpenCL Treiber (Der übrigens derbe buggy ist). Der ist nicht Standardmässig installiert, muss mann manuell nachholen. Bei AMD dagegen, deckt der GPU Treiber x86 CPUs und GPUs ab.


----------



## neflE (7. August 2012)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht weiter auf AMD-APUs eingehen, ich find sie auch Klasse. Ich wollt noch mal sagen, das dies eine wirklich gute News ist 
Danke für den kurzen Lebenslauf.


----------

